
San Francisco bookstore explains why they are boycotting a book - mbgaxyz
http://www.booksmith.com/regarding-simon-schuster-milo-y-and-booksmith
======
tzs
According to their book search page, however, they have no problem with
selling "Mein Kampf".

~~~
tptacek
That's an atypically facile comparison from you. Book stores routinely sell
Mein Kampf because it's studied today due to its historical context. The
Jesuits made me read big chunks of Mein Kampf in high school. Hopefully, 50
years from now, they won't have cause to force teenagers to read Milo
Yiannapoulos.

